# Lane's Annual Gumbo Party / end of H season celebration!!



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

IT's that TIME AGAIN!!!


Lane's Gumbo party to celebrate the end of "H" season and just another reason to have fun with friends. 

DATE: December 3rd Sat starting at 3 p.m.
LOCATION: 1676 College Pkwy Gulf Breeze
BRING: side or horsey'doerve and your beverage of choice. 

I'll put a map up later. Parking is the pits. Working on alternatives so car pooling is recommended. 

Historically, it is the COLDEST day/night of the year. 
YES< i'll have TV for the SEC play off.

So put this event on your calendar and Let's GUMBO


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

dats sum good gumbo rite dere:thumbup:


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

bump for gumbo!:thumbup:


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm gearing up for the Gumbo Celebration..... Stock almost finished and chores on the count down and check off list. Remember that parking may be challenging and be considerate of neighbors sprinkler heads. Come 3ish and stay til done. I will as always have the SEC game on!!!! NEXT STEP>.. that is one of my favorite Jimmy B tunes "I will play for Gumbo!!!"


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

you, misty, tricia, angelyn and i saw that show live!:thumbup:

got the tee shirt missing the state of mississippi and the hat

what a great show!

i will bump for gumbo


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Gumbo, why hell yeah!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Lane we might make the haul over. I'll let you know this week.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

YEP, the Gumbo Prep is underway!!!! Count down til Sat. 

Guess what's in these pots??


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm counting down the days for the Annual Gumbo Party!!!! Today is the official END OF H DAY and we'll celebrate on Sat. 

Got paper goods and groceries!!!! Much prep is underway!!!!


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

is this for anyone on the forum? I might come by if so. I can certainly bring something! Love good gumbo!!!


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Who can come? I like parties


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Todd and others that wonder who is actually invited... This is an open invitation. I do this every year. If questions, please p.m. or call me (lane 207-0933). 

I ran into several other friends and they questioned the same. Come, celebrate, make friends and be civil!!! Respect parking limitations. Our friendships are very special due to our common bond of sportmanship of fishing and hunting. :thumbup:


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

the countdown continues with the very LAST pot of stock.... this one is the shrimp. (OH Joe Patties loves me).

Well the pics were not able to be uploaded?>?>?>? anyway 
stock pots filled with yummy ingredients await the gumbo.!!!!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Sometimes resizing the pic works. Its worked for me in the past


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Nifty. I live in the barracks so my side will be along the lines of store bought tater salad. I will try to attend but may be going fishin


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

dustyflair said:


> is this for anyone on the forum? I might come by if so. I can certainly bring something! Love good gumbo!!!


*I can speak for Lane, YES!!!*
*Come ON!!!*


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

COME ON... its worth it.....


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm going over from Scenic/Langley area if anyone needs a lift or wants to car pool. WHAT ARE YOU SHORT ON OR WHAT IS NEEDED FOR ME TO BRING. PO BOY BREAD? DRINKS? ICE? CASH FOR DONATION FOR DA SHRIMP MONEY...Someone just bark out an order and I'll get er done. Try to be out there between 4-4:30 myself...

Lane, can you park down the road and walk since parking is limited?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

dustyflair said:


> . DRINKS?
> 
> Lane, can you park down the road and walk since parking is limited?


*Again, I am speaking for Lane, as i know she is very busy right now getting ready.*

*Bring what you wish to drink. Most bring their own ice chest with their desire, and yes you can park down the road and walk.*


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Todd new PFF friend.....just come...there will be more than enough food. Dustin, same with you.... and for all Park where you can and walk. Per Banana Tom's experience, just come to the right house or enjoy their party. HEE HEE. 

I've chopped 15# trinity and got all the shrimp shelled. Sausage will be sliced next. All the lights have been tested and working. 

Don't bother to ring door bell....just come to the back!! 

Weather report!!!! high near 70 low 55 whaooo HOOOOO...


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Help w/the parking*

Lane,

Thank you for your event. I own a house that is down the street at 1692 College that can handle a few cars. The drive is a double wide drive. Prior to that, there are a couple of empty lots that can handle more traffic. If you got a few to park down there, bring them on. I live across the street as well. We are having a Progressive Dinner deal and need our drive, or I would offer that. 1692 College isn't rented this week and is open for PFF parking, just keep off the grass with the cars - please! I will try to flag it with yellow caution tape for those who read this post.

Maybe I can slip down for a quick howdy! :thumbup:

Cheers,

Bob (boatnbob)

PS: Here is a link with pic's of the front of the house. This is not a plug for renting, just happens to be my website for its seasonal rental:

http://www.vacationrentals.com/vacation-rentals/55102.html


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang, boatnbob... didn't know your were apart of our motley Krewe!!! Please y'all and progressive ...stroll on down. I know most of you. and thanks for the parking info. !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Bump for some dang fine gumbo! :thumbup:


----------

